# Globe 500 Meat Slicer



## warthog (Jun 21, 2010)

Well my wife and I went out Saturday evening and got a great deal on a used Globe 500 meat slicer we found on craigslist.  Picked the unit up for $200 guy wanted $250.  We spent Sunday disassembling the unit, Cleaning, lubricating and sanitizing. Sharpened the blade and it works just like a new deli slicer. From what we see on the Internet we got a real bargain. The entire unit is stainless steel. It was this or a new home slicer. I think we made the right choice.


----------



## roller (Jun 21, 2010)

Nice find !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fftwarren (Jun 21, 2010)

DANG, I need one too. if anyone happens to know where to get a good deal then pass it on


----------



## sqwib (Jun 21, 2010)

Awesome find.

I had a friend looking to get rid of this on,













man its heavy, but is now part of the "Wood Shop/Deli"


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 21, 2010)

Congrats great find!!!!!!! That's an awesome addition to the arsenal and should serve you well for years to come


----------



## jamsdeli (Mar 22, 2013)

I have 3 of these in excellent condition. Just closed my deli 2 days ago and selling lots of equipment.  send me you email or cell and I'll send pics. I'm in Nassau County, NY.

Mark

516.385.0011


----------

